# galerka



## parolearruffate

Ahoj:
kdokoli z galerky může vykopnout mý dveře a jen tak z legrace mi šlápnout do ksichtu.
galerka: prison?
Děkuju


----------



## Jana337

Skoro.  Galerka jsou lidé ze zločineckého světa (zejména násilné a majetkové zločiny), bývalí vězňové atd.


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju moc


----------



## werrr

Trochu podrobněji k původu:

Slovo „galerka“ (z galerie) použil údajně policejní ředitel města Prahy, když mu byla představena policejní kartotéka nově doplněná o fotografie zločinců.

„Galerka” v policejním slangu tedy znamená tuto kartotéku, osoby v ní vedené, nebo celou společnost, se kterou se tyto osoby stýkají.

Janino vysvětlení tedy sedí, ale doplnil bych je o slůvko „místní“ - místní (zločinecké) podsvětí.


----------



## parolearruffate

Vyborný! Děkuju!


----------



## kelt

Ahoj, souhlasim. 

Jeste bych ale dodal, ze slovo galerka je (aspon podle me) lehce historicky zabarveno. Pouzivalo se ve 20.-30. letech. Dnes se pouziva pouze s odstupem, policie by o dnesnich zlocincich jako o galerce rozhodne nemluvila


----------

